# wer schreibt für mich ein java brettspiel gegen entgeld



## logitech (4. Jan 2005)

HALLO ; 

BENÖTIGE JEMANDEN MIT SEHR GUTEN JAVA KENNTNISSEN; SOLL EIN PROGRAMM SCHREIBEN HABE EINE WOCHE ZEIT: SOLL EIN BRETTSPIEL SEIN EIN VARIANTE VON VIER GEWINNT ; MIT ZUG GENERATOR ;CP VS CP ; MENSCH VS CP :UND EINIGEN ANDEREN FEATURES: BIETE ENTGELD
DANKE FÜR ALLE MITHILFE:

muratgok@hotmail.de


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2005)

Na, auf der capslock Taste eingeschlafen 

Außerdem gibts für sowas ein Forum!


----------



## Student (4. Jan 2005)

was gibt es denn als entgeld?


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2005)

pauschal sende mir deine email adresse ich sende dir das pflichtenheft. schau es dir an


----------



## Student (4. Jan 2005)

ich veröffentliche meine email-adresse hier nicht ..


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2005)

versteh ich , sende mir an meine email adresse eine möglichkeit dir das pflichtenheft als pdf zuzusenden.         muratgok@hotmail.de


----------

